# Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier .....Live



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ben Arnold .....doing battle with an 80 -90 lb. tarpon. 30 minutes into the fight...........Lets see who wins.........my money is on the angler..:notworthy:


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Get 'em Big Ben!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Leader broke .....Oh well ...he is after another....seeing lots of fish ,some are biting!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Big Ben Or Ben ly as I call him Is an awsome young fisherman. He as many around started on Piers and become some of the best fishers in the area boat or on land. No professional Angler would beleive how good some of these young ones are. Its funny how some make light of pier fishermen but,,, As soon as cobia fishing starts they have them on their boats.:shifty: Pier fishermen ,,, :thumbdown: ???? Come on out & show us how to do it.:001_huh:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Big Ben Or Ben ly as I call him Is an awsome young fisherman. He as many around started on Piers and become some of the best fishers in the area boat or on land. No professional Angler would beleive how good some of these young ones are. Its funny how some make light of pier fishermen but,,, As soon as cobia fishing starts they have them on their boats.:shifty: Pier fishermen ,,, :thumbdown: ???? Come on out & show us how to do it.:001_huh:


Alright big boy I'm a comin....clear the rails, and "Do you have a refreshment by chance...Sir ?",LOL.......


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Big Kenny.....Ben said he ended up hooking three tarpon and choked a couple more..... all in all he had a great tarpon day on the "monster mile"...It was his day to be on.......... thanks for the gr3at comments.... 
Pier guys rule...........


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Big Ben Or Ben ly as I call him Is an awsome young fisherman. He as many around started on Piers and become some of the best fishers in the area boat or on land. No professional Angler would beleive how good some of these young ones are. Its funny how some make light of pier fishermen but,,, As soon as cobia fishing starts they have them on their boats.:shifty: Pier fishermen ,,, :thumbdown: ???? Come on out & show us how to do it.:001_huh:


very true. I think its funny how all these guys say pier rats are jealous of boat owners, when all these idiots don't realize that 90% of pier fisherman deckhand, own a boat, or have access to a boat. We fish the pier because of the competition, good company, and fun. catch a ling on a boat and catch one on the pier, then tell me which one is harder!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

ah, I missed it.


----------



## jadesron (Jun 22, 2014)

*Everybody But me*

I went fishing in the bay last night. I used shrimp and fiddler crabs because I wanted to catch a red fish. I used a 2/0 lazer sharp and had no substantial luck, but my other fishing mates caught 2 nice red fish. What am I doing wrong or what would you suggest I do to have more success


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Start your own thread so more folks will see it. Ask your mates what they were using? Location plays a big role as well


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

bay slayer said:


> very true. I think its funny how all these guys say pier rats are jealous of boat owners, when all these idiots don't realize that 90% of pier fisherman deckhand, own a boat, or have access to a boat. We fish the pier because of the competition, good company, and fun. catch a ling on a boat and catch one on the pier, then tell me which one is harder!


Let's talk about that rationale - Comepetition, good company, and fun.


----------

